# Thoughts on Keydex aquariums



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

I looks awesome and I was thinking of putting in some plants of which are to be determined and having a colony of OEBT shrimp and a colony of Blue Dreams. Also want to do a couple small fish like Tiger Danios. I haven't had a tank in a while so was wondering what the pros think. :smile2:


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone? It's called the lazy man aquarium. Has an undergravel filter. Is acrylic and has a spiffy tube for easy water changes.


----------



## Architeuthis (Jan 11, 2016)

Not sure about the UG filter, but I like the breeder box mounted to the side. 
It would make a good plant filter.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

I haven't had such good luck with undergravel filters, and acrylic scratches easily. It looks like someone kit corners every which way, that LED won't be good enough, the UG is cheap cheap idea, can't comment on the spiffy tube though. I would avoid this, and just set up a normal 5 gallon, put in a false wall at one end, get a cheap 20$ pump, set up a spillover system and done.

Bump: You can see my UG results in my cliffside nano, started off nice but ended up like crap.


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

Cmeister said:


> I haven't had such good luck with undergravel filters, and acrylic scratches easily. It looks like someone kit corners every which way, that LED won't be good enough, the UG is cheap cheap idea, can't comment on the spiffy tube though. I would avoid this, and just set up a normal 5 gallon, put in a false wall at one end, get a cheap 20$ pump, set up a spillover system and done.
> 
> Bump: You can see my UG results in my cliffside nano, started off nice but ended up like crap.



Do you think the downfall of your UG was due to all the roots? Also what it a spillover system?


----------



## Architeuthis (Jan 11, 2016)

A spill over system would be a filter system like the Spec V has where the water enters
into the separate filter area through an overflow grate.
Hope that made sense.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Architeuthis is correct, the Spec V filter system is what I was thinking. I haven't tried that system extensively, I have a JBJ nano cube 12g that has that, and I like the idea - maybe someone with a fluval V can comment on what they think of it's filtration. 

My main dislike of the UG, which is obvious in hindsight, is that all the crap collects on the bottom so you must must must vacuum out your substrate. I'm laZy, I barely do the minimum. And For me I intended the tank to be a shrimp tank, so having to vacuum out the substrate where all the shrimpies would live was kind of a stupid plan on my part. You are probably right, the roots filled up all the gaps, preventing actual water flow. I also suspect that a lack of general water flow (not just the random gurgle from the air pump) allowed bio-sludge to build up. A general 'flow' or water circulation I think is better. 

There are people who the UG filtration systems work for, One guy I saw had a UG feeding to a HOB, and he swears by it for shrimp tanks. I think he maintains his tanks more and the water movement from the HOB helps deal with sedimentation. 

My issue with pre-packaged tanks, is that there is probably something crappy about it. Even the fluval spec V's have issues, the LED lighting it pretty skimpy from what I hear. I feel like planning out exactly what you want, and slowly (or quickly) building up that X Y Z gives you more value. Ultimately too, if you buy say a 5G, unless you destroy that 5G, you could sell it or reset it up according to change of desire. Unless the All in One is something really special ( which in this case I don't think so) I would avoid such solutions. I paid up to buy a JBJ cube, which is a sort of all in one. However, I bought it used for 50$, and it only came with two items, a pump and a glass lid. I built my own LED fixture, etc etc. Just the way I like it. 


Anyways, thats my 2 cents.


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

I am not too fond of acrylic tanks. They do scratch easily, and the clarity is not as good as glass. And for shrimps, you will be wanting to have good clarity, to see their tiny little selves.
Why does a spiffy tube make water changes easier?


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

Well I did a total 180 and went a completely different route. I was at my lfs and got a killer deal on a Petco ARC 6.5 gallon. I am going to be taking out the overflow though so will need to get a good light for it. Also will need to get a filter for it. I am wanting to get a canister with spray bar. Any good recommendations for a light and filter?


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

I've heard good things about Finnex LED lights, never used one myself though. I suspect a Eheim 2211 will be the go to filter choice? Again, don't have one myself.


----------



## Welch402 (Jul 6, 2015)

I got the arc a month or so back. Absolutely love it. I went with a PX-360 from Finnex for a canister. I'm running that with an ista max mix. working on a making an inline heater. really nice filter fairly cheap too. As far as a light im running two fluval nano leds that i got on clearance that are not cutting it. Kind of pricey but i am ordering a bml 18" nature style 6500k xb for it.


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

Welch402 said:


> I got the arc a month or so back. Absolutely love it. I went with a PX-360 from Finnex for a canister. I'm running that with an ista max mix. working on a making an inline heater. really nice filter fairly cheap too. As far as a light im running two fluval nano leds that i got on clearance that are not cutting it. Kind of pricey but i am ordering a bml 18" nature style 6500k xb for it.


I just ordered the Eheim 2213 for filtration. I looked at the PX-360 and I didn't like that it couldn't sit under the tank. What are you planning on stocking it with? Light wise for now I got a metal dome thing with a 100w LED daylight bulb. Plan on getting something else eventually.


----------



## Welch402 (Jul 6, 2015)

i haven't had an issue with below the tank. 8 celestial pearl danios and some black crs.


----------

